#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Civil & Structural Engineering >  >  >  BSI(British Standards Institution)

## raman123

38  5400-8  1978  Steel, Concrete and Composite Bridges Part 8: Recommendations for Materials and Workmanship: Concrete, Reinforcement and Prestressing Tendons  
39  5400-9.1  1983  Steel, concrete and composite bridges Part 9: Bridge bearings Section 9.1 Code of practice for design of bridge bearings  
40  5400-9.2  1983  Steel, Concrete and Composite Bridges Part 9: Bridge Bearings Section 9.2: Materials, Manufacture and Installation of Bridge Bearings  
41  5444  1977  Physical attributes of documents for microfilming or scanning  
42  5500  1994  Unfired Fusion Welded Pressure Vessels  
43  5536  1978  Preparation of Technical Drawings and Diagrams for Microfilming  
44  6364  1984  Valves for Cryogenic Service  
45  6387  1994  Specification for Performance Requirements for Cables Required to Maintain Circuit Integrity Under Fire Conditions  
46  6399-2  1995  Loading for Buildings - Part 2: Code of Practice for Wind Loads  
47  7121-1  1989  Code of practice for safe use of cranes  
48  7121-1  2006  Code of practice for safe use of cranes_Part 1: General  
49  7159  1989  Code of practice for Design and construction of glass reinforced plastics (GRP) piping systems for individual plants or sites  
50  7386  1997  Draughtstrips for the Draught Control of Existing Doors and Windows in Housing (Including Test Methods)  
51  7777-4  1993(R2007)  Flat-Bottomed, Vertical, Cylindrical Storage Tanks for Low Temperature Service Part 4: Specification for the Design and Construction of Single Containment Tanks for the Storage of Liquid Oxygen, Liquid Nitrogen or Liquid Argon  
52  874 Part1  1986  Method for Determining Thermal Insulating Properties Part 1: Introduction, Definitions and Principles of Measurement  
53  CP102  1973  Protection of Buildings Against Water from the Ground  
54  EN 10216-2  2002  Seamless steel tubes for pressure purposes Technical delivery conditions Part 2: Non-alloy and alloy steel tubes with specified elevated temperature properties  
55  EN 10217-1  2002  Welded steel tubes for pressure purposes Technical delivery conditions Part 1: Non-alloy steel tubes with specified room temperature properties  
56  EN 10327(Withdrawn)  2004  Continuously hot-dip coated strip and sheet of low carbon steels for cold forming Technical delivery conditions  
57  EN 12324-3  1999  Irrigation techniques Reel machine systems  
58  EN 12811-1  2003  Temporary works equipment Part 1: Scaffolds Performance requirements and general design  
59  EN 12811-1  2003  Temporary works equipment Part 1: Scaffolds Performance requirements and general design  
60  EN 14  1995  Dimensions of bed blankets  
61  EN 15129  2009  Anti-seismic devices  
62  EN 197-1  2000  Cement - Part 1: Composition, Specifications and Conformity Criteria for Common Cements - Incorporating Amendments  
63  EN 197-2  2000  Cement - Part 2: Conformity Evaluation  
64  EN 197-4  2004  Cement - Part 4: Composition, specifications and conformity criteria for low early strength blastfurnace cements  
65  EN 1991-1-1  2002  Eurocode 1: Actions on structures - Part 1-1: General actions - Densities, self-weight, imposed loads for buildings - Incorporating corrigendum March 2009  
66  EN 1991-1-2  2002  Eurocode 1: Actions on structures - Part 1-2: General actions - Actions on structures exposed to fire  
67  EN 1991-1-2  2002  Eurocode 1: Actions on structures - Part 1-2: General actions - Actions on structures exposed to fire  
68  EN 1991-2-1  1995  Eurocode 1: Actions on structures_Part 2-1: General actions Actions on structures exposed to fire  
69  EN 1991-2-2  1995  Eurocode 1: Actions on structures_Part 2-2: General actions Actions on structures exposed to fire - Supersedes  
70  EN 1991-2-3  1995  Eurocode 1 Actions on structures_Part 2-3: General actions Snow loads  
71  EN 1991-2-4  1995  Eurocode 1: Actions on structures_Part 2-4: Actions on structures, Wind actions  
72  EN 1991-3  1995  Eurocode 1 Actions on structures Part 3: Actions induced by cranes and machinery  
73  EN 1992-1-1  1991  Eurocode 2: Design of concrete  
74  EN 1992-2  2001  Eurocode 2 Design of concrete structures_Part 2: Concrete bridges Design and detailing rules  
75  EN 1993-1-1  1993  Eurocode 3: Design of steel structures_Part 1-1: General rules and rules for buildings  
76  EN 1993-1-3  1996  Eurocode 3 Design of steel structures_Part 1-3: General rules Supplementary rules for cold-formed members and sheeting  
77  EN 1993-1-8  2005  Eurocode 3: Design of steel structures_Part 1-8: Design of joints  
78  EN 1993-2  2006  Eurocode 3: Design of steel structures_Part 2: Steel bridges  
79  EN 1994-1-1  1992  Eurocode 4 - Design of composite steel and concrete structures_Part 1-1 : general rules and rules for buildings  
80  EN 1994-1-2  1994  Eurocode 4 - Design of composite steel and concrete structures_Part 1-2 : general - Structural fire design  
81  EN 1997-1  2004  Eurocode 7: Geotechnical design_Part 1: General rules  
82  EN 1998-1-1  1996  Eurocode 8: Design of structures for earthquake resistance Part 1.1: General rules, seismic actions and rules for buildings  
83  EN 1998-1-2  1996  Eurocode 8: Design of structures for earthquake resistance_Part 2: Bridges  
84  EN 1998-4  1999  Eurocode 8: Design of structures for earthquake resistance Part 4: Silos, tanks and pipelines  
85  EN 1998-5  1996  Eurocode 8: Design of structures for earthquake resistance_Part 5: Foundations, retaining structures and geotechnical aspects  
86  EN 288-1  1992  Specification and Approval of Welding Procedures for Metallic Materials Part 1: General Rules for Fusion Welding  
87  EN 288-2  1992  Specification and Approval of Welding Procedures for Metallic Materials Part 2: Welding Procedure Specification for Arc Welding  
88  EN 288-3  1992  Specification and Approval of Welding Procedures for Metallic Materials Part 3: Welding Procedure Tests for the Arc Welding of Steels  
89  EN 288-4  1992  Specification and Approval of Welding Procedures for Metallic Materials Part 4: Welding Procedure Tests for the Arc Welding of Aluminium and its Alloys  
90  EN 3-9   2006  Portable fire extinguishers  
91  EN 30-1-1  2008  Domestic cooking appliances burning gas  


92  EN 30-1-2  1999  Domestic cooking appliances burning gas  
93  EN 30-1-3  2003  Domestic cooking appliances burning gas  
94  EN 440(Withdrawn)  1995  Welding Consumables - Wire Electrodes and Deposits for Gas Shielded Metal Arc Welding of Non Alloy and Fine Grain Steels  
95  EN 50020  2002  Electrical apparatus for potentially explosive atmospheres Intrinsic safety i  
96  EN 593  2004  Industrial Valves - Metallic Butterfly Valves  
97  EN 60034-9  2005  Rotating electrical machines Part 9: Noise limits  
98  EN 823  1995  Thermal Insulating Products for Building Applications - Determination of Thickness  
99  EN ISO 13857  2008  Safety of machinery: Safety distances to prevent hazard zones being reached by upper and lower limbs  
100  EN ISO 140-5  1998  Acoustics - Measurement of Sound Insulation in Buildings and of Building Elements_Part 5: Field Measurements of Airbourne Sound Insulation of Facade Elements and Facades  
101  EN ISO 14341  2008  Welding consumables ?Wire electrodes and deposits for gas shielded metal arc welding of non alloy and fine grain steels ?Classification  
102  EN ISO 1461  1999  Hot Dip Galvanized Coatings on Fabricated Iron and Steel Articles  
103  EN13080  2002  Agricultural machinery Manure spreaders Environmental protection Requirements and test methods  
104  NQA-1  2009  Quality Assurance Requirements for Nuclear Facility Applications - Includes Interpretations 1991 through November 2008  
105  NQA-1  2008  Quality Assurance Requirements for Nuclear Facility Applications - Includes Interpretations 1991 through November 2008  
106  PD 970  2005  Wrought Steels for Mechanical and Allied Engineering Purposes  


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


 :Biggrin: See More: BSI(British Standards Institution)

----------


## khaled alqasem

Hi could you upload it again really I'll appreciate that

----------


## Hesham Adel

Please i need BS En 1834-1

----------


## Hesham Adel

please urgent i need standard BS 1387

----------


## Chanvit

Can you upload standard EN 12811-1 again

----------


## Marty Thompson

12811-1

----------


## Chanvit

> 12811-1



Thank You

----------


## mohamad3010

hi. in below link you can find some BS standards about 716 MB. maybe it will be helpful:

link:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## khalid655

files are showing but unable to download plz help, afetr 20 sec message comes link is not valid

----------


## Sajid Ali Khan

The BP Standards indexed at the site are in hundreds, but none is accessible, probably deleted

----------


## engineer79

> hi. in below link you can find some BS standards about 716 MB. maybe it will be helpful:
> 
> link:
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



just tried, mohamad3010.
the files can't be downloaded at all.

----------


## engineer79

oh.
found a solution to it.

guys, please delete ".websearch" from the link.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mohamad3010

thanks dear engineer79. sorry for tiredness.  :Orange: 

See More: BSI(British Standards Institution)

----------


## mrbeen

grate  .....

----------


## f81aa

mohamad3010 and engineer79, thanks to both.

Regards

----------


## ben46

Hei all,

I don't find BS6364. Is anyone willing help to share the link or upload this file?

Thanks

----------


## Marty Thompson

Bs 6364

----------


## NIKOLATESLA

Thank you.

----------


## saud000

Hi Dears* 

I am looking for following BS Standards* anyone have kindly share 

BS 7121-1
BS 7121-2
BS 7121-3
BS 7121-4
BS 7121-5

----------


## peixoto

here you go
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
regards

----------


## Nabil17

Greetings,

Could someone provide me with BS 350:2004 - Conversion factors for units?

Thanks in advance!

----------


## Martin Ivanov

Here you are BS 350:2004:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabil17

> Here you are BS 350:2004:
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thank you so much!

----------


## micaziv

Many, many thanks!

----------


## dancob

Hi,



I need BS EN 7121-5:2019 Code of practice for safe use of cranes. Tower cranesY


TnxSee More: BSI(British Standards Institution)

----------

